# I'm trying Alli



## Keikei (Mar 16, 2004)

Ok, so I'm tired of trying so hard to diet and not losing weight. I really hope this will work for me. I just got it today. It was so expensive. Ouch. I'm not going to take it in public yet, in case of side effects. >_< hm... But Anyhow, does anyone have any information or experience with these pills? I'm excited bc I really really want to lose around 20 or 30 lbs. I just want to look pretty like I used to. I've heard some good stuff about this. I really hope it works. Please let it work.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

never heard of it, but i suggest just working out. however corny and typical this sounds, you will never be happy if you dont lose weight for yourself. exercising can be hard to get into, but once you get past the "oh god i have to work out so i can look better" to the "im going to work out now because thats just what i do, and have done for the past two weeks now" to the "i work out because i love the chance to challenge myself and its kinda fun!" Working out to lose weight is the mindset many people have when they start and because of this, they fail. if you focus only on losing weight, you will find yourself disappointed when you don't lose as much as you want/think you should. you have to enjoy working out. its rly the only way. only then will you forget about checking for results every day and find that after a month or so, you really do look thinner.

Not to mention that exercise helps immensely with anxiety and depression.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I want to try it too! Keep us updated on how it goes.

If you follow the guidelines to the letter (which is hard) there shouldn't be any treatment effects. So they say.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

From what I have heard it has very, very nasty side-effects. The excess fat you eat has to go somewhere if it isn't absorbed and it can really do a number on your body. Be very careful with this. I would say it certainly isn't a miracle drug.

Exercising is the safest and best way to lose weight. It will work better and make you feel happier than any sort of miracle diet pill.


----------



## sadsurvivor (Dec 5, 2008)

I've never tried it. In one of my nutrition classes, someone mentioned that it can cause anal leakage. You should wear dark bottoms the first few days just in case. That was enough to turn me off of it. Go to sparkpeople.com and do a search on it. People in the message boards discuss it.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

You need to ask yourself why your dieting has failed. 

There should be no reason to resort to pills.


----------



## new shoes (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't think the OP is relying on pills and pills alone. I think she is taking the pills to help speed the weight loss along, because it is hard sometimes to drop pounds on just diet/exercise alone when you get to that dreaded plateau. Thus weight loss pills help speed up the process. My personal trainer even recommended one to me to be used in conjunction with the dieting/exercise, although it was actually Lipo 6. I've never tried the alli, but I do know that taking Lipo 6 has helped me drop a steady 3-4 lbs. per week instead of just the 1-2 lbs. I diet hardcore and exercise 6 times a week, and the ones I take have a ton of caffeine to help me get my butt to work out really hard. (Although it does increase my anxiety a ton, yikes). So keikei, good luck with the alli, and let us know how it's working out for you. Hopefully you'll be able to lose the 20-30 lbs. by July or so. All I know is I've dropped 45 lbs. since January 13th, so I know that diet pills aren't worthless, I'm looking to lose another 30 or so lbs. by July 23rd (my bday), so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

Quicker isn't always better. In fact, I would much rather lose weight with exercise and be able to keep it off than use some diet pill with unwanted side-effects.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

xboxfreak said:


> From what I have heard it has very, very nasty side-effects.


It used to be by prescription and the effects were so offensive that Roche tried to get around the FDA rule that says that if you say what the drug does, help you lose weight in this case, you must tell the side effects. (I think they simply cut the dose in half when it went OTC -- you'd have to research that as I'm not certain as I've never looked into it that closely.) Roche came up with this trick that didn't go over at all with the FDA. Roche did this two part TV ad. They run a 30 second ad telling the good stuff, then have some ad for anything else in between and then run the final 30 seconds that tells how it causes loose stools, anal leakage, and uncontrollable diarrhea.

The way it works is that it basically forces you to behave and stick to a low fat diet unless you want to crap your pants. It's either stick to a diet or buy a lot of dark pants & Depends. Your choice. It's simply a form of forced behavior modification. And after paying all that money for the pills, odds are you're rather motivated to lose weight. After all, if you're not motivated you wouldn't waste your money on this weight loss drug.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> It used to be by prescription and the effects were so offensive that Roche tried to get around the FDA rule that says that if you say what the drug does, help you lose weight in this case, you must tell the side effects. (I think they simply cut the dose in half when it went OTC -- you'd have to research that as I'm not certain as I've never looked into it that closely.) Roche came up with this trick that didn't go over at all with the FDA. Roche did this two part TV ad. They run a 30 second ad telling the good stuff, then have some ad for anything else in between and then run the final 30 seconds that tells how it causes loose stools, anal leakage, and uncontrollable diarrhea.
> 
> The way it works is that it basically forces you to behave and stick to a low fat diet unless you want to crap your pants. It's either stick to a diet or buy a lot of dark pants & Depends. Your choice. It's simply a form of forced behavior modification. And after paying all that money for the pills, odds are you're rather motivated to lose weight. After all, if you're not motivated you wouldn't waste your money on this weight loss drug.


:lol - what's worse is, isn't it like three pills a day for like $25? They have a help line.

"I've fallen on the pot and I can't get up!"
"How much fat did you eat?"
"A handful of potato chips.... honest"


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

A few of you may remember my story from a couple years back in which my brother was in a drug trial (for $5,000) and ended getting a ticket for disorderly conduct which I mockingly called disorderly defecation after he crapped his pants and had to leave a McDonald's sans pants. He has a law degree and after explaining the situation to the DA the charges were dropped. No doubt the DA was thrilled to have this loon out of his office as my brother has OCD and when he says "to make a long story short" it means he'll trim it down to no longer than War And Peace.


----------



## Keikei (Mar 16, 2004)

Hmm.... I've heard of the south beach diet, but does it work easier than normal dieting on one's own?


----------



## Helen (May 16, 2009)

Keikei said:


> Ok, so I'm tired of trying so hard to diet and not losing weight. I really hope this will work for me. I just got it today. It was so expensive. Ouch. I'm not going to take it in public yet, in case of side effects. >_< hm... But Anyhow, does anyone have any information or experience with these pills? I'm excited bc I really really want to lose around 20 or 30 lbs. I just want to look pretty like I used to. I've heard some good stuff about this. I really hope it works. Please let it work.


 I have a plan with you, to lost around 20 or 30 lbs to look pretty like i used to, but i never have a plan to take these pills. i just like exercise, but long a time havenot done that now. crazy.

In addition,i do not advice you to take it, my major in colleague is bio, and now i am working in a healthy medicine company, we exported many such pills every month, though some one say have affect, but it is not good to our body, you know: There must be a little (a bit) toxicity with all medicínes.

Any way, good luck :clap:b


----------

